
Docker 1.10: New Compose file, improved security, networking and much more - bfirsh
https://blog.docker.com/2016/02/docker-1-10/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11037543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11037543)

